# Its Coming! GET-A-GRIP 2016 our 5th year!



## dorr (Jan 18, 2016)

It’s Coming Get-A-Grip #5 in beautiful Cleveland TN on Saturday March 26th 2016 at Stuart School located at 802 20th Street in Cleveland TN  

It is a Bicycle show as we give away top 20 awards for the best top 20 Bicycles in the show along with Best of Show and People’s Choice.  

It is a Swap Meet as we have one of the largest swap meets around with all kinds of bicycle related parts to complete bikes for sale. 

It is Ol’ S’cool Drag Racing at its finest as we give away awards for the fastest Drag racers of the day in 3 age groups.  

It is an eight mile round trip “Poker Run” for bicycles on our beautiful Greenway competing for prizes.  

Every year we give away a bicycle and this year being our 5th anniversary we are celebrating by giving away a late 30’s original man’s Schneider Zep 

Yes! We are different than all the other bike shows and proud of what our friends who support us have enabled us to be through their support.  We may not be the biggest yet, but we strive hard to be the best every year.  GATES OPEN AT 10 AM FOR EVERYONE!

Shoot me an email and I can send you a flyer via email. 

The Best Part, all proceeds benefit the American Cancer Society. 

















Hope to see you there!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2016)

My girl and I should be there. I'm in training now for the drags--the Rat Phantom will have a wicked tune as well! V/r Shawn


----------



## Flat Tire (Jan 18, 2016)

I'm gonna try to make it again this year, had a great time last year.

I do have a question tho, how come there's 2 pictures of Shawn & none of me? Haha! Guess I'll have to beat him in the drag race!


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 18, 2016)

Flat Tire said:


> I'm gonna try to make it again this year, had a great time last year.
> 
> I do have a question tho, how come there's 2 pictures of Shawn & none of me? Haha! Guess I'll have to beat him in the drag race!




Bring it on buddy! Oh yea you can bring my clock and sled too! V/r Shawn


----------



## Terry66 (Jan 19, 2016)

Went down a couple years ago. Might have to try again this year. Great show


----------



## Freqman1 (Jan 19, 2016)

As long as they keep the events e.g. drags and poker run separated so you can do both this is a lot of fun! Usually a decent turn out of vendors--seems to be growing and a diverse group of show bikes. We are looking forward to it again this year. V/r Shawn


----------



## American Vintage Bicycle Supply (Jan 19, 2016)

I'll be there for sure. Great event.


----------



## dorr (Feb 18, 2016)

It is getting closer and promotion is in full swing. I have put over 500 miles on my ol' truck stopping at bike shops handing out flyers and will put another 700 on it before it is done.  We promote far and ride to gain new attendees each year.  We are a family oriented show rated "E" for everyone and hope to see everyone there.  Pre-Registration has started trickling in so don't miss this one!


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 5, 2016)

It has been a busy week as I have spent 3 days stopping at over 30 bike shops over the south east promoting the show. I have met some great guys, especially Oakridge bicycles. Thanks again for the gift. It is easy to understand how he has been in business over 43 years. I will be out seeking more shops next week to leave a poster.
We may not do everything right but we give it our best shot. I guess that is why I have heard from so many of you saying you are coming back again and I say thanks!!! Now lets start praying for more sunshine this year like we had last year. Looking forward to seeing everyone on the 26th!


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 5, 2016)

Who's banana tank Rollie is that?


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 6, 2016)

Robertriley said:


> Who's banana tank Rollie is that?



I was told it is a 1936 Schneider Zep? and is our 2016 Giveaway Bike (must be present to win, will not ship)
We give away a bicycle every year and this being our BIG 5th YEAR we are giving it away so some fortunate person at the show.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 6, 2016)

Toysoldier said:


> I was told it is a 1936 Schneider Zep? and is our 2016 Giveaway Bike (must be present to win, will not ship)
> We give away a bicycle every year and this being our BIG 5th YEAR we are giving it away so some fortunate person at the show.



Well, I'm willing to by it off the winner and pay for the shipping.


----------



## Robertriley (Mar 6, 2016)

By the way' this looks to be the best organized and entertaining show I have ever seen put together.  I wish I could make it.  Enjoy!


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 15, 2016)

It is hard to believe we are only 10 days away from our big show.  I will start assembling goodie bags today as the first 40 vendors receive a goody bag.  We plan a big surprise for the big day to some lucky person and hope to ad it to the event each up coming year I think it is something long over due.  In fact we have a couple of new things we will be announcing at the show that hope will bring more entertainment to the show.  We are all about making this a fun filled day for the hole family.  As you know the school has a wonderful playground right there at the school.  As always we will be playing some great bluegrass music throughout the day as we are here in east TN. Our great BBQ vendor is back this year with their famous BBQ for lunch so come hungry.  Over the years we have had participation from 10 area states and hope to increase that to 15 this year.  We start at 10 am to make it easy for everyone and wrap up with the award ceremony at 3 pm.  Don.t forget to check us out on Youtube especially the live video from 2014.  We are hard at work for you and hope you are busy making plans to come this year.


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 22, 2016)

For GPS/MapQuest address is actually 802 20th Street NW. V/r Shawn


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 23, 2016)

A quick run down of Saturday in case you have never been:
Gates open at 10 am for everyone
Poker run starts at 11 am last bike out at noon.  All poker run participants must be back by 1 pm. Judging starts at noon on the bikes.  There is a special presentation at 1 pm.  Drag racing starts at 2 pm and awards ceremony begins at 3 pm.  Have a safe trip getting here and we all look forward to seeing you!


----------



## Freqman1 (Mar 27, 2016)

Ok here are the pics I took. The best weather ever for this event and we had a great time. We started with the eight mile poker run which runs along a scenic stream. Heidi rode her trusty '53 CWC built Trojan and I rode my '41 Schwinn Autocycle. I entered my Shelby No-Nose and Monarch Hex in the bike show and I drag raced my Rat Phantom. A guy had working displays of the first Ford gas engines which was really interesting. This is a mix of everything and the rat rod crowd is always well represented. My personal favorite was a  Roadmaster custom with the carbon fiber look but there were muscle bikes, BMX, ballooners, and everything in between. A very well run show and my thanks to those that put in all the hard work to make this happen. What makes it even better is that all proceeds go for cancer research. Looking forward to next year!


----------



## eddie_bravo (Mar 27, 2016)

Wow! What a SHINE !  It looks like clear syrup






Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Toysoldier (Mar 29, 2016)

I want to personally thank all the 33 individual vendors who came from many miles to purchase 37 vendor spots. We were bigger and better than ever with tons of stuff for sale and something for everyone. I want to personally thank the 55 beautiful bicycles that came out and competed in the show. It was harder than ever this year to pick the top 20 bicycles and Best of Show. I also want to thank the 24 bicycle riders who purchased 58 poker cards and road our beautiful Greenway for the Poker Run. I also want to thank the over 1000 attendees to the show that walked around and purchased some of the famous BBQ. The BBQ was a complete sale out after 1:30 pm. As stated we started something new this year and will be continuing the tradition in the years to come. This year we voted Joe Dyer Bicyclist of the year for 2016. He has been involved with the preservation of bicycles since 1938 when he rebuilt a Cadillac bicycle for himself. Now, through your help and the over 20 volunteers who worked the show, we raised over $2450.00 WOW!!!!
We had the biggest show ever, raised the most money ever in the fight against Cancer. I truly hope you will consider the drive and come to GET-A-GRIP 2017.  I will let everyone know once we get our 2016 complete and ready to watch.  Thanks!!!


----------



## TRM (Mar 29, 2016)

Great show! This will be the year to measure all others by in terms of weather! It rained two days before and one day after, the timing was perfect. 

I was thrilled and surprised to make the top twenty with the Schwinn Convertible among so many great bikes! Looking forward to next year.


----------



## Toysoldier (Apr 1, 2016)

Our video of 2016 is up and running on youtube.  For those of you who couldn't make it, here is 10 minutes of some of what you missed.  Make plans to meet us in Cleveland on March 25, 2016.  

THANKS AGAIN TO EVERYONE FOR A GREAT SHOW.


----------



## Toysoldier (Apr 9, 2016)

We are already planning for March 25, 2017.  Hope you are making plans to attend now!  Here is a look at our giveaway bike for next year an all original Road Master!


----------

